# No-name Chinese track frames...



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been browsing ebay for a frame that I'll be using to build up a bike as a present. Meaning, I do not want to spend $$. I found these aluminum frames on there. Has anybody bought one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/track-fixed-gea...ultDomain_0&hash=item3eff7df27b#ht_1830wt_795

Looks ok from the pics. If I buy it and it looks good, I may buy one for myself, as there are plans for a velodrome 20 min from me.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwan


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Are you saying I should get one made in Taiwan?

Anyway, upon further search, I will get an Eighthinch frameset for $127 shipped on ebay.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

designed in Italy yet all sizes have same angles? some design


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I tend to ignore all the "marketing" from these foreign sellers, as it doesn't even make sense most of the time anyway.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> designed in Italy yet all sizes have same angles? some design


That thing is a brick. I doubt any of my lugged steel frames weigh that much. With a "hi-ten" steel fork to boot.

Look elsewhere.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Ended up buying one of these frames. Comes with fork, headset, seatpost and clamp. Surely el cheapo stuff, but the giftee can replace them as necessary down the road. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/EIGHTHINCH-SCRAMBLER-TRACK-FIXED-GEAR-FRAME-53CM-WHITE-/200520378940


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

palu said:


> Ended up buying one of these frames. Comes with fork, headset, seatpost and clamp. Surely el cheapo stuff, but the giftee can replace them as necessary down the road.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EIGHTHINCH-SCRAMBLER-TRACK-FIXED-GEAR-FRAME-53CM-WHITE-/200520378940




if the giftee is not a serious cyclist you ought to be fine...


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

No, not yet, anyway. Didn't want to spend a ton of cash on a potential clothes hanger/garage fixture. This will be the first SS/fixed ride as well.


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

Keep us posted on your Eigthinch Scrambler build, I am about to pull the trigger on one of these too. Our bike lanes will be painted in soon and I am considering one as a commuter.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I just received the frame earlier this week. Hadn't had time to go over it thoroughly, but it looks decent. I think it would be great as a cheap commuter. I'll post up some pics this weekend.

kustomz - 1 post in almost 9 years. I think you deserve the lurker award.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Didn't get a chance to build much. Got the headset on (el cheapo included with the frame) and that was about it. Was going to get the cranks on, but couldn't find the crank extractor. Overall, quality is decent for a $129 shipped frameset.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool...What wheels are you using?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Not bad at all


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks. I've got my old set of Alex rims and formula hubs. They should work great for him for a long time.


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

Trigger pulled, 59cm Black on the way.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Glad you got a painted one, as I forgot to mention that upon searching a little about this frame, some people were having rust issues on the "raw" clearcoated frames. Apparently, the clearcoat doesn't seal that well, causing the frame to rust.


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

I looked at the raw edition but decided against it since the fork and frame metal finish does not really match too well. The Black will look good with most of the other items I have for the build being Silver. I will just need to come up with a Surly Fixxer to convert my rear wheel and all of the other items are just laying around the garage. Fixing to be fixed real soon!


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

palu said:


> Glad you got a painted one, as I forgot to mention that upon searching a little about this frame, some people were having rust issues on the "raw" clearcoated frames. Apparently, the clearcoat doesn't seal that well, causing the frame to rust.



I've seen some raw BMX bikes that have oxidized into a hazy brown color... yuck. I've been told that clearcoat is be fairly porous; I wouldn't trust it, myself.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Got some work done. Just need steerer tube cut, bar tape and front brake. Don't mind the ugly chainring. It was what I had on hand that would fit.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

I will be interested to see if there is any compliance in the fork? I was quite shocked at the weight and heft of it, seemed almost as heavy as the frame. Are you going to put your stickers on it?


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

It's a little heavy and little stiffer than my Steamroller fork. Not bad, though. I rode around the neighborhood and no complaints. Especially for a $130 frame/fork. But I do have 26's on there. Im not putting stickers on there. I like the cleaner no-sticker look. I also took the stickers off of my Steamroller as soon as I built it up. 

Overall, I'm actually impressed with the bike. It's definitely a beginner build, but other than the cheap headset, everything else should last a long time. Other part list is Sugino 75 cranks/BB, Easton handlebar, (old) s-works stem, 105 front brake/cane creek lever, Alex rims/Formula hubs, and 700x26 tires. I wouldn't go any bigger than 26's, as the clearance is very tight.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Richard said:


> That thing is a brick. I doubt any of my lugged steel frames weigh that much. With a "hi-ten" steel fork to boot.
> 
> Look elsewhere.


No kidding. That thing is an absolute tank. The frameset weighs in at about 6.7 pounds. I thought that my mountain bike was heavy ---


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

Just to confirm... this frame takes a 68x107 BB and any fixie crank for the perfect chainline?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kustomz said:


> Just to confirm... this frame takes a 68x107 BB and any fixie crank for the perfect chainline?



Just to clarify, 107mm spindle doesn't have anything to do with the frame. Spindle length is a function of the crankset not the frame. Find a crankset you want and buy the appropriate 68mm BB to fit. 

The crankset specs will list what length spindle you need. 

Depending on the crankset, it can take 103, 107, 109, 112, 118, etc...length spindle.

If the crank is designed for fixed gear, the matching BB spindle will give you a good chainline. 

You need to decide on what crankset you want first.


----------



## kustomz (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks Dave! I am learning all the time on this build, but unfortunately it has been the hard way. Guess I should have asked these questions before buying... In any case, it should be a great ride by the time I am finished.

Don't worry about it.....Us "experts" learned exactly the same way...I've made more mistakes in my years of wrenching/building bikes...some were very expensive. That is how we learn..


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a nice gift in itself Sugino 75s! Sounds like a fine build - the weight is a nonfactor if it rides ok. How about a photo?


----------

